# What our youth are learning today......???



## Falcon (May 13, 2014)

World War Eleven ??


Remember the days of old; consider the generations long. 
YOUNG PEOPLE CANNOT LEARN FROM HISTORY ANY MORE BECAUSE HISTORY IS NO LONGER TAUGHT AS A  REQUIRED SUBJECT IN PUBLIC HIGH SCHOOLS.   
Theodore " Dutch " J. Van Kirk was the navigator on the " Enola Gay" when it dropped the bomb at Hiroshima Japan, 
and is the last surviving member of the crew.    This really happened…….  
Dutch was asked to speak at a grammar school this past week.    
The young teacher introduced him by saying the speaker was a veteran of World War Eleven (as in WWII) 
Dutch stood up and walked out of the school without saying a word.
End of story..


----------



## Ina (May 13, 2014)

Unbelievable, make you want to cry. But that was an opportunity lost.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 13, 2014)

:wtf: ...World War Eleven, now I've heard everything!   They cherry-pick the parts of history they want to teach nowadays, and like the news, they tell it in ways to sway the students views, IMO.


----------



## Ina (May 13, 2014)

Depressing isn't!!!  Propaganda generally has a kernel of truth deep inside.


----------



## Kaya (May 13, 2014)

I am not surprised.


----------



## Kaya (May 13, 2014)




----------



## Happyflowerlady (May 13, 2014)

Obviously, not only did that teacher have no knowledge of history herself; but she didn't even understand how to read Roman numerals , or she would have gotten the name right, had she understood even one of those things. 
I do agree with Ina, it was a teaching opportunity that was lost; but I can also imagine how angry and hurt that the speaker must have been when it happened. I suppose that after he got home, he probably  thought it over after he settled down, and realized that he should have given both the students and the teacher a history lesson instead of walking out.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 13, 2014)

Kaya said:


>



I see that all around, thankfully not in my own home.  Everyone should see this video, thanks for the share Kaya! :applause2:


----------



## Ina (May 13, 2014)

Nice piece of film Kaya, and so true. :clap::woohoo1::clap:


----------



## Kaya (May 13, 2014)

Remember when we were kids? We were everywhere. In trees, playing from can't see to can't see, roller skating, riding out bikes, finding kids for tether ball and baseball and just a good ol game of tag. Nowadays...every kid is on the pc or their parents gave them a cell phone. Try looking for a kid outside playing. Good luck.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 13, 2014)

When we got our first black and white TV, my mother limited our viewing very much.  Just a few programs, and we were to do other things.  We skated, biked, played all kinds of ball, tag, red light green light, jump rope, etc.  Back then our parents had trouble getting us back in for dinner, and for the night.  The kids now do not have any idea of how to interact with others, although thankfully, there are exceptions, or we'd be in bigger trouble than we already are as a society.


----------



## Warrigal (May 13, 2014)

I'm calling BS on that story about World War Eleven.
"A Grammar School" ? Do you have grammar schools in the USA.
He has spoken at Jefferson High but there was no walk out.

http://onlineathens.com/stories/032310/new_595025470.shtml


----------



## Kaya (May 14, 2014)

Um. Yes. We have grammar schools in the usa. Usually from grade 5 through 8.


----------



## Warrigal (May 14, 2014)

Are they like English Grammar Schools that concentrate on a classical education with emphasis on Classical Latin and Greek, History, Geography, English Literature, Mathematics and physical sciences? Had to believe any teacher at one of these schools (except possibly the rugby coach) would be that ignorant. Hard to believe that Theodore Van Kirk would just walk out without setting the teacher straight.

I'm still calling BS. Truthorfiction says it is unproven.

If it did happen, and at a grammar school at that, then the USA does have a problem with your teacher training system. 
Are you paying them enough to recruit the best and brightest?


----------



## Justme (May 14, 2014)

Falcon said:


> World War Eleven ??
> 
> 
> Remember the days of old; consider the generations long.
> ...




Calling it World War Eleven was totally ignorant. As for that veteran, Gay, no credit to him, I suppose he would claim he was obeying orders when dropping that bomb. Nuking Japan was a WAR CRIME, imo.


----------



## Jackie22 (May 14, 2014)

......just another 'right wing pass-around email', totally BS.


----------



## kcvet (May 14, 2014)

*The School Teacher Who Thought it was World War Eleven-**Unproven!*

TruthOrFiction.com is investigating this and we have this as unproven at this time.
Major Van Kirk is 92 years old, the author of "My True Course" and still speaks about the famous flight of the Enola Gay. 

We have inquiries into the people who book Major Van Kirk for speaking engagements and will post findings here when we get them.  

link


----------



## Warrigal (May 14, 2014)

On the other hand, taking the email at face value is not very smart.

A few verifiable facts would help, the name of the "grammar school", the month and year of the visit and a reference to a local newspaper or something else that could be checked. Who was present as a witness to tell the story would be helpful. I doubt it was the teacher. Was it Dutch, and if it was, who did he tell and why isn't their name mentioned? All we have is a statement that this really happened. That's a dead giveaway that it probably did not. 

This email lacks all authority. Jackie22 is on the mark IMO.


----------



## Judi.D (May 14, 2014)

This is just more dribble, and yes I mean dribble. It lets people say; see I am right our educational system sucks, or look how ignorant and stupid teachers are today. Even if it is true it is simply one person making a mistake, and the sad thing is he didn't take the opportunity to correct it and share his story. This kind of dribble will continue to wear away this country until we are no longer a great nation. Both sides will sit there and say see we were right and site all the many dribbles that slowly wore away our nation. They would rather prove they are right, instead of fixing the problems. Now that is drivel.


----------



## Kaya (May 14, 2014)

We are already not a great nation any more.


----------



## That Guy (May 14, 2014)

Justme said:


> Calling it World War Eleven was totally ignorant. As for that veteran, Gay, no credit to him, I suppose he would claim he was obeying orders when dropping that bomb. Nuking Japan was a WAR CRIME, imo.



War is disgusting.  There's no denying that.


----------



## That Guy (May 14, 2014)

World War Eleven


----------



## Pam (May 14, 2014)

Kaya said:


> _Remember when we were kids? We were everywhere. In trees, playing from can't see to can't see, roller skating, riding out bikes, finding kids for tether ball and baseball and just a good ol game of tag._ _*Nowadays...every kid is on the pc or their parents gave them a cell phone. Try looking for a kid outside playing. Good luck.  *_



Every day when my grandson gets home from school, he gets changed and steps outside his back door and joins the rest of the kids playing on the green. In his house is a Tablet, computer, Wii and Nintendo DS and he does play on them but his first choice and that of other children in nearby houses is to be outside. 

I do think you have to take into consideration where children live. He is very fortunate to live in an area where he can play on the green and the kids all share their toys, ride their bikes, play football (soccer), tag, trampoline and sometimes camp out. Other children are not so fortunate to have either a garden or access to a green. When I was young we could play on the road itself and cross the main road in complete safety to go further afield. Not so nowadays, cars lining the street and the main road far too dangerous to allow youngsters to cross on their own therefore restricting some children to their houses/yards etc.  

I would also disagree about children not being able to interact or their lack of imagination.... that hasn't been my experience as a mother, nursery nurse and grandmother.


----------



## Bee (May 14, 2014)

Very well said Pam, I completely agree with every word you have said.


----------



## Meanderer (May 14, 2014)

Happyflowerlady said:


> Obviously, not only did that teacher have no knowledge of history herself; but she didn't even understand how to read Roman numerals , or she would have gotten the name right, had she understood even one of those things.
> I do agree with Ina, it was a teaching opportunity that was lost; but I can also imagine how angry and hurt that the speaker must have been when it happened. I suppose that after he got home, he probably  thought it over after he settled down, and realized that he should have given both the students and the teacher a history lesson instead of walking out.








Here's 36 seconds of Dutch speaking!  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WkWZzN208Fo


----------



## kcvet (May 14, 2014)

the plan was to arm it on the ground. but after seing 29's crash and burn it was decided to arm it after take off.


----------



## Meanderer (May 14, 2014)

Jackie22 said:


> ......just another 'right wing pass-around email', totally BS.



To be fair, according to Truthorfiction.com this e-rumor is at present unproven.

http://www.truthorfiction.com/rumors/v/Theodore-Van-Kirk.htm


----------



## CPA-Kim (May 14, 2014)

Lesson learned:  Check your facts.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (May 14, 2014)

I looked to see if I could find any information about whether this incident is verifiable, and I think it is fiction, too. The first reference i found for it was from 2013, so it surely didn't happen recently, as proclaimed by the article. I also found another article about Major Van Kirk, dated in 2010, and it states that even back then, he was disabled, and living in a senior retirement community, and not in any condition to be speaking publicly anymore; and I didn't find anything anywhere that suggested this really happened.

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/hiroshima-65-years-on-theodore-239076


----------



## Wayne H. (Sep 3, 2021)

Warrigal said:


> I'm calling BS on that story about World War Eleven.
> "A Grammar School" ? Do you have grammar schools in the USA.
> He has spoken at Jefferson High but there was no walk out.
> 
> http://onlineathens.com/stories/032310/new_595025470.shtml



You can find numerous fact-checking sites that call the story "unproven". Well, unless someone who was there stepped forward, there wouldn't likely BE any way to prove it. The teacher certainly would be likely to remain silent about the event. But, we do have one witness. Dutch himself. This took me a little time to find, but BBC radio interviewed the man in 2012 and he referred to the story as having recently happened to him.

It's recorded on the BBC Radio 4, "Saturday Live" program for 11 August 2012. A link to the recorded program is here:
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/b01lsqk4
At time 52:23, Dutch mentions the event himself but he said it was a high school (not an elementary/grammar school as sometimes reported).


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Sep 4, 2021)

I don't know why some underestimate the ignorance of others. A buddy is  a Licensed Battlefield Guide at Gettysburg. He was explaining how Robert E. Lee was attacking Union lines, during the US Civil War, when someone asked which way the German tanks came from..
And BTW, when I mentioned the ignorance of others, let me point out, we are all "OTHERS".


----------



## WheatenLover (Sep 12, 2021)

Kaya said:


> Remember when we were kids? We were everywhere. In trees, playing from can't see to can't see, roller skating, riding out bikes, finding kids for tether ball and baseball and just a good ol game of tag. Nowadays...every kid is on the pc or their parents gave them a cell phone. Try looking for a kid outside playing. Good luck.


Yes, I remember. So do my kids. The whole neighborhood would get together to play baseball in the cul-de-sac, unless it was raining or snowing. My collie would sit there watching them, and get the balls that went out of range of a quick retrieval by the kids. He was actually babysitting them. If one of my kids let our collie out due to carelessness, the whole neighborhood of kids would trail him ... it was like a parade. Their idea was to catch the dog, but I had to do that. Luckily he liked to ride in my SUV, so all I had to do was pull up and open the door.

The trick is to have safe outdoor spaces for kids to play, to not give kids cell phones until they are in high school, and to limit all screen time to between 1/2 hour and an hour a day (depending on their age). We didn't turn on our tv until the boys were three -- they got to watch one Spot the dog cartoon (I think his  name was Spot) daily.


----------

